# Case fans running at low RPM



## Aceman.au (Dec 9, 2012)

I've recently put 3 brand new LED fans into my case to draw heat out of it. 2 7970s playing stress games have been generating a lot of heat. Anyway, I've put my hand to them to see if they are working properly and I couldn't really feel any draft being created by them. And I wasn't suprised when opening Speedfan to find 2 fans running @ 600 RPM (almost 700). Could it be a lack of power or some bios setting?

2 fans I think are running at low RPMs

CoolerMaster MegaFlow 200 Red (on the top of my HAF X case)

Image for your veiwing pleasure

http://imgur.com/Sqe2W



On a side not... My graphics card can not fit in the top slot due to the CPU cooler being too large... Will this be an issue?


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 9, 2012)

http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=6474

*Speed (R.P.M.) 700 RPM*

That is just the speed the fan is supposed to run at, there is no getting it to run faster.  It isn't designed to move a lot of air, it is designed to be quiet.  Though being a 200mm fan it actually will move a decent amount of air at that low of an RPM, it just wasn't have a lot of pressure behind it, which is why you can't really feel the air moving.


----------



## Aceman.au (Dec 9, 2012)

Oh wow Im a dumb s***...

Jesus


----------



## Miguel2013 (Dec 12, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> Speed (R.P.M.) 700 RPM



how much noise would a 7200rpm fan run if its size is 200mm


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 12, 2012)

Think about the Blade tip speed with that sort of diameter, trust me that thing will move some SERIOUS air... they are rated for 110CFM so better than most 12cm fans


----------



## badjoe (Dec 21, 2012)

Ubuntusario said:


> how much noise would a 7200rpm fan run if its size is 200mm



will be sounds like he*l.....instead of noisy at full speed, bet your case would shaken by it's vibration...


----------



## Hellraiser1981 (Dec 21, 2012)

Ubuntusario said:


> how much noise would a 7200rpm fan run if its size is 200mm



I think Delta needs to release one


----------



## xxdozer322 (Dec 21, 2012)

maybe positive pressure might help? my two top fans are sucking in air, my side fan is sucking in air, and my front fan is sucking in air, my back fan is pushing everything out and my card used to hit 96c, now with the positive pressure the highest ive seen my card go was 81c


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 21, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=6474
> 
> *Speed (R.P.M.) 700 RPM*
> 
> That is just the speed the fan is supposed to run at, there is no getting it to run faster.  It isn't designed to move a lot of air, it is designed to be quiet.  Though being a 200mm fan it actually will move a decent amount of air at that low of an RPM, it just wasn't have a lot of pressure behind it, which is why you can't really feel the air moving.



Actually there is. More than 12V and it will spin faster  Fan overclocking.

As for the lack of the draft feel, when air is cold, you'll feel it easily. But when 2x graphic cards and CPU pump up the heat, the exhausted air will temperature close to your body temperature and you wont actually feel it even though it will be there.

I know this from experience with my own case and fans.


----------



## Hellraiser1981 (Dec 21, 2012)

RejZoR said:


> Actually there is. More than 12V and it will spin faster  Fan overclocking.
> 
> As for the lack of the draft feel, when air is cold, you'll feel it easily. But when 2x graphic cards and CPU pump up the heat, the exhausted air will temperature close to your body temperature and you wont actually feel it even though it will be there.
> 
> I know this from experience with my own case and fans.



True, 15 v or so would increase the RPM of the fans.  A boost mode pwm would be kind of impractical for homebrew, but possible.  Also since the fan is larger you will feel less temp difference per cm^3 if the temp is close to body temp.


----------

